# [Opgelost] Opstart log

## Taldor

Als ik m'n computer opstart krijg ik een aantal foutmeldingen, maar de meeste gaan te snel op te kunnen lezen. Daarom zou ik met metalog er een log ervan willen bijhouden, maar ik heb geen idee hoe ik dat juist zou moeten doen. Nee, niet dmesg, dat zijn enkel de kernel boot logs.

EDIT: met shift+PageUp kan ik niet ver genoeg teruggaan.Last edited by Taldor on Sun Jun 18, 2006 10:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Rainmaker

tail -n 10000 /var/log/messages ?

----------

## Taldor

Een van de fouten die ik krijg zijn van de vorm: 

```
command not foundne x
```

Als ik het goed begrijp wilt dat zeggen dat er illegale karakters (dos endline) in mijn configuratie bestanden staan. Die komen erin doordat ik die bestanden soms aanpas onder windows.  :Embarassed:  Maar hoe krijg ik die fouten er weer uit als ik niet meer weet welke bestanden dat zijn?

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Misschien kan je het proberen met dos2unix, die accepteert wildcards geloof ik. Dan kan je volgens mij hele directories met configuratie bestanden converteren, en dan zal de goede er vast ook wel tussen zitten.

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Taldor wrote:*   

> Een van de fouten die ik krijg zijn van de vorm: 
> 
> ```
> command not foundne x
> ```
> ...

 

Je kan beter je linux installatie onaangeroerd laten door windows...

Gebruik beter de Gentoo livecd of knoppix ofzo... :Wink: 

----------

## Taldor

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

> Je kan beter je linux installatie onaangeroerd laten door windows...
> 
> Gebruik beter de Gentoo livecd of knoppix ofzo...

 

Het voordeel van windows is dat ik daar internetverbinding heb. En dat is handig als ik online documentatie wilt raadplegen om bijvoorbeel uit te vissen hoe ik een wireless verbinding kan maken onder gentoo...

```
dos2unix /ect/?*
```

 is het hebt beste wat ik kan verzinnen om al mn configuratie bestanden te herstellen. Maar bij /etc/apm (de eerste directory) breekt het af. Hoe kan ik de direcotry's zelf (maar hun inhoud niet) overslaan?

----------

## ikke

 *Taldor wrote:*   

> Een van de fouten die ik krijg zijn van de vorm: 
> 
> ```
> command not foundne x
> ```
> ...

 

Dat doet me eigenlijk eerder denken aan iets als 

```
if [ ${FOO} -ne x]; then foo; fi

             ^^^^
```

----------

## R.D.Olivaw

 *Taldor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Het voordeel van windows is dat ik daar internetverbinding heb. En dat is handig als ik online documentatie wilt raadplegen om bijvoorbeel uit te vissen hoe ik een wireless verbinding kan maken onder gentoo...
> 
> 

 

Daarom gebruik ik altijd Knoppix of Ubuntu livecds. Heeft u het ooit geprobeerd?

----------

## Taldor

 *ikke wrote:*   

> Dat doet me eigenlijk eerder denken aan iets als 
> 
> ```
> if [ ${FOO} -ne x]; then foo; fi
> 
> ...

 

En wat doet dat precies?  :Confused: 

 *R.D.Olivaw wrote:*   

> Daarom gebruik ik altijd Knoppix of Ubuntu livecds. Heeft u het ooit geprobeerd?

 

Dat heb ik geprobeerd ja, maar ik heb daar dezelfde problemen als bij Gentoo.

----------

## ikke

 *Taldor wrote:*   

>  *ikke wrote:*   Dat doet me eigenlijk eerder denken aan iets als 
> 
> ```
> if [ ${FOO} -ne x]; then foo; fi
> 
> ...

 Is een bash constructie die wel vaker in init scripts (of hun backends) wordt gebruikt

----------

## ikke

Vergeten: dit zou je eens kunnen proberen (als je kan booten, anders met livecd in chroot): bash, baselayout en coreutils es opnieuw emergen.

----------

## Taldor

Ik heb net die dos2unix uitgevoerd op /etc/init.d/?* en /etc/conf.d/?* en blijkbaar was dat genoeg om (bijna) alle opstart-problemen op te lossen.

Bedankt iedereen!

De enige foutmeldingen die overblijven bij het opstarten zijn "cardmrg failed" en "SIOCADDRT: No devices found". Nog iets leuks: als ik "iwconfig wlan0 essid 1234 channel 6" intyp, dan blijft m'n computer hangen.

EDIT: TypoLast edited by Taldor on Thu Aug 18, 2005 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Is wlan0 niet een draadloos interface? Dan moet je dat volgens mij met iwconfig configureren en niet met ifconfig, of was dat een typfoutje? 

Die cardmgr reageert op het insteken/verwijderen van pcmcia kaarten. Als je geen laptop hebt, heb je het dus niet nodig. Dat de computer blijft hangen lijkt mij in ieder geval niet zo gezond, een reden die ik zelf heb meegemaakt is een IRQ conflict met een Linksys pcmcia kaart en geluidskaart op een wat oudere laptop.

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Dat de computer blijft hangen lijkt mij in ieder geval niet zo gezond

 

of je zou je geheugen eens moeten testen...

----------

## Taldor

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> ...een reden die ik zelf heb meegemaakt is een IRQ conflict met een Linksys pcmcia kaart en geluidskaart op een wat oudere laptop.

 

En hoe los je zo'n confilct op?  :Wink:  (Of hoe moet ik nagaan of het wel een IRQ probleem is?)

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Een IRQ conflict zou in dmesg kunnen staan, dus kan je bijvoorbeeld inkloppen:

```

# cat /var/log/dmesg | grep IRQ

```

Door met details van je hardware te zoeken op google kom je misschien ook wat meer te weten.

Verder is er volgens mij geen universele oplossing, in mijn geval moest ik "exclude irq 4" ofzo in pcmcia.opts zetten, maar dat kan in jouw geval weer een heel ander verhaal zijn. In een van je posts zet je dat dos2unix faalde in /etc/apm. Je hebt dus een oudere laptop met APM bios? Als je geen details van je hardware geeft, dan kan niemand je helpen.

----------

## Taldor

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Je hebt dus een oudere laptop met APM bios? Als je geen details van je hardware geeft, dan kan niemand je helpen.

 

Nee, ik heb geen laptop. M'n draadloze netwerkkaart is van Sitecom (WL 121). Moet je verder nog iets weten?

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Die cardmgr reageert op het insteken/verwijderen van pcmcia kaarten. Als je geen laptop hebt, heb je het dus niet nodig.

 

Ik heb pcmcia 'geunmerged'. 

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

> of je zou je geheugen eens moeten testen...

 

Ik denk dat het eerder met iets anders te maken heeft want enkel bij iwconfig loopt alles vast. EDIT: Memtest gaf geen fouten

Toen ik eerst "rc-update del net.wlan0" en dan "rc-update add net.wlan0 default" intypte, dan kreeg ik de melding "net.wlan0 not executable". (net.wlan0 is een symbolic link naar net.lo) Dus ik vermoed dat daar ergens een fout is ingeslopen. M'n net.wlan0.

EDIT: "lspci" geeft dit en "cat /var/log/dmesg | grep IRQ" geeft dat.

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Het zou helpen om te weten of dit een wat oudere of nieuwe computer is, met name het moederbord. Op mijn desktop heb ik powermanagement en acpi in de kernel gecompileerd, omdat mijn draadloze netwerk kaart anders ook niet werkt (en het met de IRQs een zooitje wordt). Dus heeft jouw moederbord een APM of ACPI BIOS?

----------

## Taldor

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Het zou helpen om te weten of dit een wat oudere of nieuwe computer is, met name het moederbord. Op mijn desktop heb ik powermanagement en acpi in de kernel gecompileerd, omdat mijn draadloze netwerk kaart anders ook niet werkt (en het met de IRQs een zooitje wordt). Dus heeft jouw moederbord een APM of ACPI BIOS?

 

M'n computer is zowat 2 jaar oud. In de bios zit er een optie "APM suspend mode" (die staat op disabled), dus ik denk dat het een APM BIOS is.

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Als ik jouw dmesg bekijk dan lijkt het er echter op dat je BIOS ACPI ondersteunt, en twee jaar is bovendien niet te oud voor ACPI. APM en ACPI sluiten mekaar uit, je gebruikt of de een of de ander. Je kan bijvoorbeeld de boot optie "apm=no acpi=yes" in grub proberen, of vice versa als je zeker weet dat het een APM bios is.

----------

## Taldor

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Als ik jouw dmesg bekijk dan lijkt het er echter op dat je BIOS ACPI ondersteunt, en twee jaar is bovendien niet te oud voor ACPI. APM en ACPI sluiten mekaar uit, je gebruikt of de een of de ander. Je kan bijvoorbeeld de boot optie "apm=no acpi=yes" in grub proberen, of vice versa als je zeker weet dat het een APM bios is.

 

Ik heb het allebei eens geprobeerd en ik merkte geen enkel verschil. Is er iets waar ik zou op moeten letten?

----------

## koenderoo

Niet direct een antwoord, maar mogelijk helpt het:

Bij het opstarten doorloopt linux een aantal opstartbestanden, te beginnen bij grub.conf of lilo.conf.

Daarna de kernel (toch?)

Daarna ?

Wie de lijst kan aanvullen, graag.

Als je nu zegt dat je graag de conf bestanden aanpast en denkt dat daar mogelijk de fouten in zijn ontstaan, maar dat dmesg geen fouten opleverd en je waarschijnlijk nog daarvoor moet zijn, moet je toch in de grub.conf of lilo.conf zijn, toch?

Zo niet moet je eens /var/log/messages controleren. 

forgive me for not knowing everything....

----------

## Taldor

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Niet direct een antwoord, maar mogelijk helpt het:
> 
> Bij het opstarten doorloopt linux een aantal opstartbestanden, te beginnen bij grub.conf of lilo.conf.
> 
> Daarna de kernel (toch?)
> ...

 

Normaal gezien start eerst grub (of lilo) en raadpleegt die grub.conf (of lilo.conf) om te weten hoe die welk OS moet opstarten. Dan pas wordt de geselecteerde kernel (linux) opgestart. M'n grub.conf, maar ik denk niet dat daar het probleem zit.

Volgens mij zit het probleem bij net.wlan0. Want "rc-update add net.wlan0 default" geeft "net.wlan0 not executable".

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Even los van dit alles, ik neem aan dat je deze HOWTO kent? Volgens lspci heb je namelijk een Texas Instruments ACX 111 chipset.

----------

## Taldor

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Even los van dit alles, ik neem aan dat je deze HOWTO kent? Volgens lspci heb je namelijk een Texas Instruments ACX 111 chipset.

 

Die kende ik maar ik gebruikte ndiswrapper, of dat probeerde ik toch. Ik heb 'system' geupdate, en hierbij is net.lo, en dus ook net.wlan0, (blijkbaar) verniewd. Waardoor er nu geen fouten meer in net.wlan0 zitten.  :Smile:  Ondertussen heb ik ook ndiswrapper vervangen door acx, maar nu krijg ik de melding 'wlan0 not found' bij het opstarten. ifconfig en iwconfig vinden wlan0 ook niet.  :Sad: 

----------

## koenderoo

Dat probleem komt me bekend voor. Telkens wanneer ik een nieuwe kernel-versie installeer moet ik ndiswrapper daar weer aan koppelen. 

Mijn methode is om ndiswrapper te re-emergen en dan een paar keer modprobe ndiswrapper te geven. meestal bij de tweede keer lukt het.

Als hier iemand een oplossing voor weet?

Overigens geven ze bij emerge -s acx aan: Description: Driver for the ACX100 and ACX111 wireless chipset (CardBus, PCI, USB driver disabled because it does not compile)

Wat bedoelen ze met dat laatste? dat ie helemaal niet werkt???

----------

## Taldor

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> CardBus, PCI, USB driver disabled because it does not compile
> 
> Wat bedoelen ze met dat laatste? dat ie helemaal niet werkt???

 

Ik denk dat die "driver disabled because it does not compile" enkel slaagt op USB en niet op die eerste twee.

EDIT: Een paar keer modprobe te herhalen lijkt niet te helpen.

EDIT: 

```
# emerge acx100

# ln -s /lib/firmware /usr/share/acx

# modprobe acx
```

En toen bestond wlan0 weer...  :Very Happy: 

Bedankt iedereen!

----------

